# Signing out



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

I had 4.6 rating but just got deactivated. What a relief!! Too many drivers and passengers are mostly asshes. I leave them to the gypsy cabs using the überx platform.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Why did you get *screw*bered? Or did they even bother to tell you?


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

I got a text saying my ratings were too low but I cod take a course. Then I couldn't sign on the drivers app.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I got a text saying my ratings were too low but I cod take a course. Then I couldn't sign on the drivers app.


I was at 4.6 once and never got deactivated - perhaps they don't need drivers in Burlington. Must be slow too when the students leave for the summer. How long have you been at it or should I say how many rides? They told me at the time don't worry until after 500 rides.
Maybe the course is another income stream. I believe someone said it cost $50


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

213 Trips Overall rating is 4.58 There are no business customers here--all tourists, drunks, and college kids.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

They did you a favor.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

They referred me to a company called R3Z Solutions. I can't find out what the cost of the course is on this driving school site. And the e-mail from Uber states that "they may" reinstate me if I take the course if my account has no major violations. If there has been any violations, I was never warned. I haven't even received one of those famous rider feedback e-mails.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i think they go off the last 80 or so trips to evaluate you for deactivation, so you could have a 4.8 but if your last 80 trips you avg 4.5 they might deactivate thinking you now give poor service or dont care or whatever. we all know pax gives a 4 thinking its good.


----------



## Spotless (Aug 3, 2015)

Wish you the best in getting back on, 4.6 isn't THAT bad.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Spotless said:


> Wish you the best in getting back on, 4.6 isn't THAT bad.


Thanks, I am debating whether I want to fork out $100 to be "trained in giving the 5 star experience". Seems like a scam when there is no guarantee they will reactivate me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> Thanks, I am debating whether I want to fork out $100 to be "trained in giving the 5 star experience". Seems like a scam when there is no guarantee they will reactivate me.


They will reactivate you after you finish your "reeducation".
Sacto Burbs had written a nice post/thread on his reeducation experience, but I can't find it.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> They will reactivate you after you finish your "reeducation".
> Sacto Burbs had written a nice post/thread on his reeducation experience, but I can't find it.


The 5 star kool-aid course. I will look for it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> They will reactivate you after you finish your "reeducation".
> Sacto Burbs had written a nice post/thread on his reeducation experience, but I can't find it.


You take a rinky dink quiz at the end, just regurgitating stuff you just heard, and that's it. It is a piece of cake for native English speakers, may be a little tricky for non-native speakers just because of the colloquial language they used in the course. My class was held in San Francisco. Decide how many days you need to pay off the class, look at your profit from driving, and then decide. Then ignore absolutely everything you might have learned in the class and only pick up 4.8 and 4.9 passengers. It really is that simple. See my signiature

By following my own advice total 266 rides, I went from a 4.53 to a 4.64 overall. My last 3 weeks have been 5.0, 4.82 and 5.0. Last 7 days 4.94.

Am I reformed? No. I have calm, experienced passengers who help rather than judge me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

OCBob said:


> I can't wait for this thread and post to be updated in 2 months when you are again fighting to stay above 4.70.


OCBob - care to comment on the above ratings?


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You take a rinky dink quiz at the end, just regurgitating stuff you just heard, and that's it. It is a piece of cake for native English speakers, may be a little tricky for non-native speakers just because of the colloquial language they used in the course. My class was held in San Francisco. Decide how many days you need to pay off the class, look at your profit from driving, and then decide. Then ignore absolutely everything you might have learned in the class and only pick up 4.8 and 4.9 passengers. It really is that simple. See my signiature.


Hmm There is nothing that close to me. I was hoping it would be some online course.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

SpecialK said:


> Hmm There is nothing that close to me. I was hoping it would be some online course.


You may be in luck. R3Z looks like it has an online course


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I had 4.6 rating but just got deactivated. What a relief!! Too many drivers and passengers are mostly asshes. I leave them to the gypsy cabs using the überx platform.


They did you a favor! The whole Uber Partner (lol) thing is a scam. The cheaper than bus fares they are now charging is attracting a low class of rides ( getto peeps, drunks, people who are too lazy to walk two blocks, college students who are rude, disrespectful inconsiderate and demanding. These are the people that the Uber rating system allows to rate you. If it wasn't so insane it would be laughable!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

turbovator said:


> They did you a favor! The whole Uber Partner (lol) thing is a scam. The cheaper than bus fares they are now charging is attracting a low class of rides ( getto peeps, drunks, people who are too lazy to walk two blocks, college students who are rude, disrespectful inconsiderate and demanding. These are the people that the Uber rating system allows to rate you. If it wasn't so insane it would be laughable!


Read my signature - it works


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

turbovator said:


> They did you a favor! The whole Uber Partner (lol) thing is a scam. The cheaper than bus fares they are now charging is attracting a low class of rides ( getto peeps, drunks, people who are too lazy to walk two blocks, college students who are rude, disrespectful inconsiderate and demanding. These are the people that the Uber rating system allows to rate you. If it wasn't so insane it would be laughable!


You nailed it. Ghetto peeps, drunks, people who are too lazy to walk a few blocks, rude and disrespectful people...I don't know how both major companies can seriously take the word of drunks over sober drivers who put up with the most epic abuse ever leveled in the history of man when it comes to ratings. I don't know what planet the performance departments for both Lyft and Uber are living on when it comes to ratings, and how they can seriously expect someone to deliver triple diamond service in exchange for a bunch of $2 to $4 rides, but they think it should happen. Obviously, they're not anywhere here on this planet, let alone in this galaxy, or even this entire universe with that kind of logic.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

cb80907 said:


> You nailed it. Ghetto peeps, drunks, people who are too lazy to walk a few blocks, rude and disrespectful people...I don't know how both major companies can seriously take the word of drunks over sober drivers who put up with the most epic abuse ever leveled in the history of man when it comes to ratings. I don't know what planet the performance departments for both Lyft and Uber are living on when it comes to ratings, and how they can seriously expect someone to deliver triple diamond service in exchange for a bunch of $2 to $4 rides, but they think it should happen. Obviously, they're not anywhere here on this planet, let alone in this galaxy, or even this entire universe with that kind of logic.


Why are you picking up 5* or 4.7* and below?


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why are you picking up 5* or 4.7* and below?


I've been universally delegated to the 5.0 and 4.7 or below crowds. The 4.8 and 4.9 types are swallowed up almost every day by several specific drivers in my area that I've clashed with in the past. It's a long, long story, but suffice to say that Colorado Springs and Denver are not very friendly markets at all in my own experience.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You may be in luck. R3Z looks like it has an online course


Well, that is good to know because I couldn't swing a trip to NYC as a single mom. I started driving for Uber because I needed the money. I applied for the R3Z course since that was free, so I will wait to see if I can take the course on line. I have yet to see a 4.8 or 4.9 pax in my market though. Either the pax is 4.7 and below (snotty college kids) or a 5 first time user (still snotty college kids). It might be all for naught. I appreciate your input greatly.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> Well, that is good to know because I couldn't swing a trip to NYC as a single mom. I started driving for Uber because I needed the money. I applied for the R3Z course since that was free, so I will wait to see if I can take the course on line. I have yet to see a 4.8 or 4.9 pax in my market though. Either the pax is 4.7 and below (snotty college kids) or a 5 first time user (still snotty college kids). It might be all for naught. I appreciate your input greatly.


Did you get to do it online? Or are you done with uber


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> Did you get to do it online? Or are you done with uber


Champ , did you get my text yesterday about the guy leasing the car through Uber?


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Champ , did you get my text yesterday about the guy leasing the car through Uber?


I can do it online for $100. On the fence i


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Champ , did you get my text yesterday about the guy leasing the car through Uber?


No what guy?


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

SpecialK said:


> I can do it online for $100. On the fence i[/QUOT
> 
> 
> SpecialK said:
> ...


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> No what guy?


The guy who was leasing a car through a Uber finance plan for $ 374 a week, asked him if he was sure it was for a week and not a month.


----------



## Champ (Jul 28, 2015)

turbovator said:


> The guy who was leasing a car through a Uber finance plan for $ 374 a week, asked him if he was sure it was for a week and not a month.


Oh yea that's crazy if he's doing that.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Champ said:


> Oh yea that's crazy if he's doing that.


Yes, you saw that he was doing it. That is $374 a week not a month. An Uber is really being nice about it taking itout of his payroll every week so he doesn't have to concern himself with making lease payments.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Yes, you saw that he was doing it. That is $374 a week not a month. An Uber is really being nice about it taking itout of his payroll every week so he doesn't have to concern himself with making lease payments.


Peonage


----------

